# Mikes tapes and children worked for my child



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi guys I figured I would give Mikes tapes a good plug here. I have a 11 year old daughter who suffers from IBS C. Almost a year ago we tried her on Mikes tapes with the help of Eric and it helped wonders. It not only helped her ibs but it helped settle her migraines. I would reccomend giving them a try. By the way Jeff I like the changes to the site. thanks its nice to see a childrens site hopefully Rachel might have the courage to come on and speak herself and make friend noe that shes getting older.Denise


----------

